# Wilmington NC



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Made a trip up to NC from Florida to fish with my buddy @Unplugged it was a little chilly for this Florida boy. We ended the day with 13 trout 3 redfish and a flounder looking forward to another day fishing with my buddy tomorrow then back to reality.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

It's about time someone put Brian on fish.......

Is it the same style of fishing as Fla.?......ICM


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ice Cream Man said:


> It's about time someone put Brian on fish.......
> 
> Is it the same style of fishing as Fla.?......ICM


Actually it's totally different than my fishing grounds in Southwest Florida we have mangroves but no spartina grass. But similar to the Everglades as we fished oyster bar chock points where the bait is funneled thru Bryan's got them zeroed in and put me on fish and I'll return the favor in May when he comes to my fishing grounds thanks again @Unplugged


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Those are some clean looking trout. Nice!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ben said:


> Those are some clean looking trout. Nice!


Yes and they fight way harder than ours


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Don't worry Billy. I will show you how to catch those reds again behind figure 8. I don't mind holding your hand to teach you how to entice them to strike a lure instead of throwing dead shrimp at them like every other person that knows they are there.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Unplugged said:


> Don't worry Billy. I will show you how to catch those reds again behind figure 8. I don't mind holding your hand to teach you how to entice them to strike a lure instead of throwing dead shrimp at them like every other person that knows they are there.


That was a pretty incredible day.
Always willing to learn & that was a very useful lesson.
Think I thank you that day.









But you can late to the party, been catching Reds there for years on Gulp & Z-man Shrimp. Way before word reach your ears from the local tackle shops.









Hurricane Florence killed off our river Stripers & guides needed a new place to fish.
Can't remember ever seeing that many charters there over the years.

This 47" Drum was also caught on a dead Shrimp.......ICM


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

You are right about the stripers. If they were still around, I never would have gone dock banging. That's not fun and too easy. I was desperate for a tug on my line.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Unplugged said:


> You are right about the stripers. If they were still around, I never would have gone dock banging. That's not fun and too easy. I was desperate for a tug on my line.


No worries, we always got room for you.
You seem to be having a good time.
Think you were saying 15 "dock" Reds when we left....... ICM


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Ice Cream Man said:


> No worries, we always got room for you.
> You seem to be having a good time.
> Think you were saying 15 "dock" Reds when we left....... ICM


Ended up with 22


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Okay 13 hour drive over. Day two took us to Southport because of the north wind we fished a few creeks protected from the wind. @Unplugged knows where they are it was a little slower down there but was 44 at the ramp in the morning my Florida bones were freezing here are more pics their trout fight way harder


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like a great time. Brian knows how to catch them.
And is a pretty good in the surf, too.
Got to try that again soon......ICM


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Ice Cream Man said:


> Looks like a great time. Brian knows how to catch them.
> And is a pretty good in the surf, too.
> Got to try that again soon......ICM
> View attachment 100132


Thanks Billy .


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

You guys definitely have a great fishery I hope you can ban together to get rid of the nets


----------

